# Bison add Minnesota



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well kudos to the Bison for adding them to their 06 schedule. I wasn't too impressed when Bohl said his team wasn't ready for them in 06. Well ready or not, I don't think you'll win in 07 either. But it will be good for our city and even around our area for this game to be played when it can. Plus, it's a lot or $$$$$ just to play a game 300,000 wow I commend the bison for adding this game, and I'll be rooting for the Gophers the whole time : )

GO SIOUX


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is $300,000 the going rate for a 50-0 score???? :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is a nice chunk of change for an *** whippin'!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well DJ, we can agree on a sports topic!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

And they say the rivalry was dead.

I am not going to say they will win or anything. Maybe it will be 50-0. I thought that is what everyone said when they went out to Montana or when the boys played #15 Wisconsin or possibly when the cross country team went down to Georgia and ran past everyone.

Even the girls with a terrible season they had only lost to Minnesota by what....9 was it. Wasn't Minnesota ranked within the top 15 in the nation??

Look at how NDSU is competing in both men's and women's track....Extremely well.

Go Sioux...Yeah, but go where??? Concordia? Crookston? Minot State?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> Go Sioux...Yeah, but go where??? Concordia? Crookston? Minot State?


I love it......... :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

UND needs to go D1 so people in this state would have something to argue about.I didn't go to either one and I loved the rivalry.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> UND needs to go D1 so people in this state would have something to argue about.I didn't go to either one and I loved the rivalry.


Yep there was nothing better than bouncing around a pickup truck out hunting while listening to the game! :beer:

Ryan

.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Go Sioux...Yeah, but go where??? Concordia? Crookston? Minot State?


 :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :laugh: :thumb:

Now that is good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Ben , I agree with ya there, surprising huh??? Listening to the game while out hunting does bring back some memories, might as well bring that sh!t back on. UND will go D1 just a matter of time......


----------

